# Solved: Textplus really worth gold?



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Hey, i was about to buy textplus gold for my ipod touch, so i could text (i dont own a phone) through my wifi and other hotspots. However, i came across several reviews that say others cannot text the text plus member because their number is constantly changing. They say that all the numbers start 60611, but how do you text a specific person? and can you add them to contacts? i worry about this because it seems easy to text friends with it but not for friends to text back, without using the reply button. Can anybody help? i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Never heard of it, but it has very few reviews and most are bad. I've used Text Free in the past.


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Yes, well i spoke to multiple people through other forum sites (learned of the possible issue afterwards) who have it, and they love it...also apple customer support people have either spoken for it or never heard of it...two even had it. But i will try your suggestion of text free if no-one knows of the answer to the # problem.


----------

